# Crazy dog lady!



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi,

Last night I was driving home from work. As I passed a walking path a couple of miles away from my house, I saw a lady walking two vizslas, a black lab, and pushing a baby in a stroller. She wasn't the crazy one - I was because I wanted to stop and ask about her vizslas! I fought the urge because it looked like she had her hands full enough without some crazy lady stalking her.  

Has anybody else felt the need to do this?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Yea I'm the same way. I saw one being walked around town one day and it looked terribly scared. I really wanted to stop and inquire but I can just hear the fiancé in the back of my head going "really?, really?". Lol.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Yep, on the freeway, the car in the next lane to the left of
me had a bumper sticker "I love my Vizla". As traffic was at a standstill, I rolled down the back driver side window (it opens about 50% max). 
Upon seeking my dog, the other driver rolled down his front passenger side window ... My dog almost jumped out of the car while his well behaved Vizsla girl looked on in amazement :-[ never did it again, LOL

:-[ :-[

Edit: never again without first securing the harness to the seatbelt


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Phew....I thought you were talking about me! ;D 
Same here - I want to say hi every time I see a Vizsla


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I feel better now knowing I'm not the only one! ;D


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Pic should speak for itself!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

How about the reverse... when you are out with YOUR dogs and some crazy dog person chases you down....
OMG!!! IS THAT A VIZSLA???
It is pleasing to have validation that the world recognizes how special & unique our beautiful dogs are, and feel the need to 
speak out.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

tknafox2 said:


> How about the reverse... when you are out with YOUR dogs and some crazy dog person chases you down....
> OMG!!! IS THAT A VIZSLA???
> It is pleasing to have validation that the world recognizes how special & unique our beautiful dogs are, and feel the need to
> speak out.


This happens to me all the time. Everyone wants to know if w is a vizsla and then they tell me how and why and what they are thinking about getting one. W's always a doll when this happens -- never goes into shark attack mode or pulls. Just sits and looks good.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I can take it up a notch - try walking down the street with a three legged V  I can't go out for a walk without being stopped at least once. To be honest though, I get more questions about his missing leg than I do about the fact that he's a V. ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Not long ago, I was waiting at a Culver's drive-thru (they make you pull over and wait for your salad). Willie was in the back seat. All of a sudden my car was mobbed by an entire family, wanting to meet Willie. Their last dog, now departed, had been a Vizsla and they missed him terribly. Willie was very friendly and accomodating, as always. ;D

_So at least in this one instance, I wasn't the crazy one!_


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Aw MsW that's so sweet 

I got followed slowly down the road by a giant car with blacked out windows the other day. Just as I was about to leg it with Morris the car pulled over in front of me and a guy got out looking really excited and opened his back door (I wasn't feeling any more relaxed at this point) and out jumped a gorgeous WHV! All fine from that point on!

Oh yeh, and only yesterday I was talking to my sister on the phone and she said 'to start with i thought, wow she's talking about him like he's a baby, then I realised... he IS your baby!' Well yeh... duh...

Love that you can talk to anyone with a Vizsla for ages about how incredible they are (while they wrestle in the background).


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

my oH and I saw a man walking a Viz the other day. we walked about a mile in the other direction to catch him up but didnt actually get to talk to him or let our girls meet.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I love all the stories! Thanks for making me feel a little less crazy. My step-daughter is running in a cross country meet tomorrow. I thought obout taking Bristol with us and then decided against it as she shouldn't be the main focus of attention.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

OK, I even took a picture of this little guy... Reuben and I were in Italy and this lady walks by with her V and we pounced on her... even with a language barrier, we had a great laugh about Vizsla normal behavior, like leaning, standing and walking between your legs, etc. If you see one, you just need to meet it they are so sweet and of course pet it. I just love their little smooth bodies!!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I love it! Wanna know how I started my crazy V group? ...By running up to every Vizsla owner and insisting that they find me on facebook because, "I know your dog really wants to come play with us!" ;D


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I find it truly uncanny how a V knows another V and they just hit it off!!
It's like they're somehow connected and recognize their superiority ( Ha listen to me)... but no seriously even when you
get them in huge groups like our Vizsla family reunions , they just run and play and enjoy each others company, not like
other breeds, that have to do the dog pack thing... a Vizsla gathering is like a Birthday party!
Our first encounter with another V,(years ago) was at the Long Beach Zone ( dog beach) Foxy was just 5-or 6 mo. old and we ran into Hank 2 at the time and about 75 lbs (really big V). They spotted each other and it was like a magnet... they did zoomies the rest of the time we were there. 

Point being... It isn't just us, it's them too!!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

My dog walker encountered a man who's son has a female vizsla while she had my little girl out yesterday. She said he went nuts over her and had so much knowledge he talked her ear off!


----------

